# RIP RC Indian Outlaw 4.6.04-6.25.12



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry for your loss ...

Yeah, well, they'll deny it until it's THEIR horse, huh?

Again, sorry. Pumas are everywhere.. From California to Florida ...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is just terrible! so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

So sorry for you loss! 

The wildlife pp actually let Mountain Lions loose out here where I live (very rural) in hopes that they would help control the coyote population. They haven't done anything to help control the coyote population but have attacked a neighbor's cow.


----------



## Sucker4Spots (Jun 22, 2012)

Yesterday, my friend went out to get her yealing colt out of the pasture and found that he has a 8 inch gash on his left shoulder and puncture wounds. My Outlaw gave his life to save that colt. I know this for a fact. It didn't matter what gender the horse was that got introduced into his herd, once accepted, Outlaw did his job and took care of everyone.
Outlaw gave his life for another, he's a hero in my eyes.
<3 RC Indian Outlaw <3 Always & Forever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sucker4Spots (Jun 22, 2012)

According to conservation, the attack on Outlaw was not charactoristic of a mountain lion, but that of either a bear, a wolf, or exotic big cat such as a tiger, lion, or panther. Apparently people in northern Missouri had exotic big cats and released them into the wild. The Wildlife Damage Control Specialist is going to document every scratch, nick, and bite on Outlaw and the colt to figure out exactly what caused Outlaws death.​ 
​


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, so hard to deal with no matter how it comes about, but its always worse when its totally unexpected. I am glad that the authorities are going to try and figure out what really killed Outlaw, and hopefully end up finding the animals before they do any more damage. It's amazing when people try to say that horses don't have feelings, or that they don't get attached or whatever to other horses. Outlaw proves that they will protect their own, and that they do form attachments and have feelings for the humans and horses of their herd. So sorry Outlaw died, but glad that the little guy lived, and was protected by Outlaw.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How awful! I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forum.


----------

